# Indy Haunt Fest!! Soon!!



## granamyr (Oct 3, 2005)

Wish I could go, will miss there not being an Ironstock this year. Alas, it falls on the weekend of one of my shows, so hopefully they will move it up a weekend next year so I can go...*G*


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

We will be there! Jason, I too live in Indy, what side of town are you on?? I am so excited there is a show in the city I live, for once!! I wish I had a forum tee shirt to wear to meet other forum members, I just have a hoodie...too hot of hoodie weather, for sure! Hope lots of people come out!


----------



## Clipper (Nov 7, 2008)

The Dates/times for Indy Haunt Fest are June 26 9am- 6pm & June 27 1pm-6pm. Admission is $15 for a single day pass or $25 for a weekend pass. Scare away hunger and earn $5 off admission with a donation of 5 pounds or more of dry pasta to our pasta drive! 

Thanks! and we look forward to seeing you all there!

Sharon Miller
Get Your Goblins Here!
www.IndyHauntFest.com




Distorted Designs said:


> I just found out from a friend that Indianapolis is finally going to have a Haunt Fest. It is June 28th and 29th. It is a first annual so try to come out if you can so it can grow. There are suppose to be classes and a bunch of stuff. It is just North of Downtown on or very near the Butler campus. It is really reasonable in price like $25 bucks or so. Check it out indyhauntfest.com
> 
> Hope to see you there
> 
> Jason


----------

